# Azeri: butun ograshlar oz payini alacaq



## arquitecturiense

Hello everybody!

I have no idea about Azeri language.
Could any of you help me to translate the following sentence?
_*
"butun ograshlar oz payini alacaq"*_

Thanks for your help!


----------



## tristero

I'm not a native speaker of Azeri, but to me it seems to mean:

"All pimps/procurers will get what they deserve" (literally, "will get their own share")


----------



## arquitecturiense

Thanks for your help!
it's really difficult to find a way to translate the Azeri language.


----------



## AlpTigin

tristero said:


> I'm not a native speaker of Azeri, but to me it seems to mean:
> 
> "All pimps/procurers will get what they deserve" (literally, "will get their own share")



well done. i couldn't predicate it.


----------



## Qafqaz

¡Todos los raptores/bastardos las pagarán todas juntas!


----------

